# Coast Guard San Luis Pass



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Anybody heard if they found whoever they're searching for? Sure hope so. Was told they found an empty boat running on the water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

One body recovered still searching for a second person. 
Prayers for all family's involved.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It was a double drowning per TPWD

Both the CG and TPWD on scene


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I was wading West Bay right in the chopper ' s search pattern. Praying for the families

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Brazoria County Sheriffâ€™s Office is investigating the drowning of two men whose bodies were found near the San Luis Pass Tuesday morning.

A concerned wife called authorities reporting that her husband went on a fishing trip early Monday, but had not returned.

The U.S. Coast Guard called the Jamaica Beach Fire Department and the Galveston Police Department Marine Unit out to San Luis Pass near Bird Island for assistance.

When crews arrived, they spotted the missing vessel and saw a light on board. They initially thought someone was inside, but could not get close enough to it.

A helicopter was then brought in. After determining there was no one on the boat, the helicopter began to search the area.

Around 8 a.m., the search team spotted a body about half a mile south of Bird Island, where the boat was tied up. Shortly after, they spotted a second body.

Both bodies were pulled from the water.

The victims were ages 60 and 61. Their names are not being released at this time.

http://http://www.click2houston.com/news/2-drowning-victims-found-near-san-luis-pass/27736652


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Horrible....prayers to the families


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Very sad -- prayers for all involved.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow. I saw the BCSO racing down bluewater to there this morning. Current was pretty strong in the surf , strong enough to make me not feel comfortable for sure.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers for the families dealing with this tragedy.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent for the families


----------



## FedericoTroutWhisperer (Jul 16, 2014)

Prayers to the family especially the wife(s). The SLP area is serious. Waded it a million times and I still don't give it much thought. I probably should as should many others.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

FedericoTroutWhisperer said:


> Prayers to the family especially the wife(s). The SLP area is serious. Waded it a million times and I still don't give it much thought. I probably should as should many others.


X2......think I might go ahead and invest in a PFD. I've been meaning to and just never seem to get around to it. I was wading that area a couple of weeks ago and got a little too close to the main channel and stepped in a hole. One more step and I'd of been in a bind.......


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was hoping the coast guard was just doing some training, saw the helicopter this morning. Sad deal


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate to hear this. prayers sent I wade this area a bit and it makes you think what if. I usually wade the very west end of south shoreline . Is this area safer than the actual pass?


----------



## FedericoTroutWhisperer (Jul 16, 2014)

saltwatermaniac said:


> I hate to hear this. prayers sent I wade this area a bit and it makes you think what if. I usually wade the very west end of south shoreline . Is this area safer than the actual pass?


I've always heard the closer you are to the bridge the more dangerous the currents get. I know for a fact that the area you are talking about has some deep guts running through it on google earth that could sweep you up. Fishing that area without a life jacket just isn't worth it no matter how good you think you know it or how good of a swimmer you are.

The guts and bottom layout of San Luis Pass changes every year. There are drownings every or every other year there.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

that is such a shame--prayers sent up--


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sad day ! Prayers to the family .. 
:texasflag


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

RIP fellow fishermen


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

> I've always heard the closer you are to the bridge the more dangerous the currents get.


Yes this is true, but you will still feel the tide changes and currents on the westside flats of the pass. I waded on the edge of the channel closest to the pass and I was wishing I had my PFD the whole time. Especially when the tide started coming in and there was a bit of a rip current.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

too many fish in areas that don't have that reputation. . . . a limit of trout, red and flounder just not worth it.

Place respectfully scares me

Prayers to the family and all involved


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

BCS checking out truck with trailer at the old Sys ramp at 630 this morning


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very sad, prayers for all involved.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Prayers sent,,,, All. Buy a life jacket and use it....


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Sad deal. I've waded area for many years. Must respect it. One of my favorite wades I had been doing for years was a slow dropping gut to about 5'. Came back to it last year and it went from about 3' to a straight drop off 9' deep. Fortunately we saw change on depth finder as we approached. Mix in a good tide and it's bad news for the unprepared.


----------



## AllenHill (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonder what went wrong. Drove by their boat this morning and it was anchored on a sand bar. Appeared two lines were in back rod holders with line in the water. It was east of Bird island. Rescue squad told me there was some redfish in the ice chest. Just wonder what went wrong. Prayers to the family's.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Sad. Prayers for the family.


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

[quote name="saltwatermaniac" post=10622042]I hate to hear this. prayers sent I wade this area a bit and it makes you think what if. I usually wade the very west end of south shoreline . Is this area safer than the actual pass?[/quote]

I've always heard the closer you are to the bridge the more dangerous the currents get. I know for a fact that the area you are talking about has some deep guts running through it on google earth that could sweep you up. Fishing that area without a life jacket just isn't worth it no matter how good you think you know it or how good of a swimmer you are.

The guts and bottom layout of San Luis Pass changes every year. There are drownings every or every other year there.

I was wading that flat on the south shoreline of West Bay today. Was really choppy. Wasn't bad till I got over to the sandbar that makes the turn to the pass. The tide and current was going out. Had no idea how hard till I got there. I wear a waste belt with everything attached to it, so that I can get our of it easily. I was literally being dragged by my bait bucket and fish basket. I got shallow really fast and regrouped. Really must pay attention, could have been bad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I post this every year (Texas /Two Step)*

Texas Two Step (posted 6/8 on surf message board)

Its about this time every year we lose an experienced surf fisherman. I love to fish head high surf when the big specks are banging a topwater, likely not any more exciting fishing anywhere.

Slipping out to the third bar at lowtide can net you some monster trout with good timing on an a mid morning bite - it can also put you offshore over your head with just one wrong move - I don't know of many hardcore surf fishermen who have NOT made that particular slip- up but have lived to tell the tale -

I stepped into a rip outside Cedar Bayou in 1988 when I was in my prime and in good shape - fishing ALONE (mistake 1) in rough surf (mistake 2) and tiptoe to tiddy deep water on the third bar (mistake 3) trying to keep up with a moving school of 5-7# specks. Mistake # 4 (no PFD) and one step too many into the rip (mistake #5) - I was fifty yards BEYOND the third bar in 12' deep water with big swells/crashing surf between me and the sand by the time I managed to swim at rt angles out of it - even at that before I managed to get my feet on sand again, I was just about done in. Had I lost my head and panicked - I wouldn't be here to type the story - sadly you are likely to read of someone you know who will lose their life fishing wading the surf this year

Think about your wife , kids and family before you make the bet you can do it without a PFD - they will appreciate you coming home with the fish, instead of sleeping with them -

Its a sad deal and so preventable


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> X2......think I might go ahead and invest in a PFD. I've been meaning to and just never seem to get around to it. I was wading that area a couple of weeks ago and got a little too close to the main channel and stepped in a hole. One more step and I'd of been in a bind.......


Dang, Bret !!!...Somehow, I figgered you were smarter than this....sad3sm


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hate to read news like this. Prayers to their families.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Used to be big sign painted on bridge, do not wade, please don't wade mouth of the Brazos either.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Dang, Bret !!!...Somehow, I figgered you were smarter than this....sad3sm


I know.......my wife was wading right next to me. We never wade with PFD's. I've waded that area numerous times with a guide buddy and my wife and none of us had one on. Guess I need to change my habits!.....

Anybody heard who the two men were? I haven't found anymore info on this......


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

Waded the SLP area all my life, but always wearing A PFD! That Bird Island Area is very tricky as the bars and guts are in constance flux, changing all the time. Prayers sent to the families.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

AllenHill said:


> Wonder what went wrong. Drove by their boat this morning and it was anchored on a sand bar. Appeared two lines were in back rod holders with line in the water. It was east of Bird island. Rescue squad told me there was some redfish in the ice chest. Just wonder what went wrong. Prayers to the family's.


There's a 30ft drop off around that island. A few years ago somebody drowned throwing a cast net at Bird Island. I was in the same place the next day and then i read about it in the paper, that kind of spooked me. II respect that place.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Awful news to hear. I've heard of wadefishermen putting an empty, sealed gallon jug on their stringer to be used as flotation in case of emergency. Anyone ever tried that to see if it works?


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

I fish there often and always wear my pfd. There are places where you can be standing in shin deep water and in one step can be over your head with a ripping current. Very sad yet it happens every year. RIP brothers


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

yakamac said:


> I fish there often and always wear my pfd. There are places where you can be standing in shin deep water and in one step can be over your head with a ripping current. Very sad yet it happens every year. RIP brothers


I've lived here all my life and very familiar with the Pass danger and history but I don't remember any horror stories at Bird Island. I'm sure there have been plenty but when I hear about a Pass drowning I always think of the beach and bridge area. I guess that's how I always justified wading that area without a PFD.....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is very sad news. Prayers go out to the family. Be safe out there.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Prayers sent to their families.

My friend almost drowned in SLP few years ago. He's been wading for the past 20+ years and never wore a PFD. I told him zillion times to wear it but he said "I'm a lifeguard and pretty competitive swimmer". Until that day, he wears one every time he wades.

I hate to say this. You must be STUP*D not to wear PFD when wading.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

BretE said:


> I've lived here all my life and very familiar with the Pass danger and history but I don't remember any horror stories at Bird Island. I'm sure there have been plenty but when I hear about a Pass drowning I always think of the beach and bridge area. I guess that's how I always justified wading that area without a PFD.....


I loose track of time but i know of 2 drownings at Bird Island. One was casting for bait, the other i don't remember. If you know where the water gets deep, you will probably survive to see another day. I think people go out there and not know their surroundings. Hell, i gig around bird island at night. Gotta know where to walk.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

San Luis Pass provides very good fishing at times. Unfortunately, the whole area around San Luis Pass can be very dangerous when wading. The Pass has claimed MANY lives through the years and adds to the total almost every year. I always wear a pfd when wading and it has saved me a couple of times around The Pass. It has already been mentioned in this thread but there are several areas where you can step off an underwater cliff. Shin deep to 10 feet in a step. If you didn't feel the edge it can be VERY sudden when you step off that ledge. If the current is flowing when you make that step you can be swept along amazingly quickly. These areas move around too! Just because you know where they were last trip doesn't mean the bottom is the same on the next trip. The current is often flowing hard in these areas, that's why the underwater cliffs are there to begin with.

Moving water is amazingly powerful and unforgiving. It can kill you if you don't respect it. It has killed people who DID respect it too. The pfd isn't magical, you can still drown or be swept out to sea while wearing one, but your chances are MUCH better with it on, especially if you can keep from panicking when you realize your feet can no longer reach the bottom and the current has you moving fast. Don't fight the current by trying to swim against it. Swim at right angles to the current if you can. Eventually you will get out of the current, then start your swim back. Many people have survived by not swimming at all until they are out of the current. When you make it to the point where your feet contact the bottom again it's a REALLY good feeling.

Prayers and my very best wishes to the families of the men who drowned. 

It is my hope we can prevent more drownings in the future.

-hook


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

after years of wading the West End surf - I finally made up a PFD, I took a regulation life preserver (big orange doughnut type) and I zip tie the Styrofoam fishnet doughnut directly to the bottom of the life preserver - I have put small tackle-boxes on the top of the rig, but rough surf will rip them apart....anyway- I tie directly to one of the rope loops on the life preserver and slip my bait bucket & landing net over the rope and then attach the rope to a quick release utility belt......


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

I can use the fish basket just as before; and if ever needed I have a life preserver there at all times......Mae West vests require too much maintenance and regular life vests just are not doable in choppy surf - this rig solves the dilemma


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grouper150 said:


> I can use the fish basket just as before; and if ever needed I have a life preserver there at all times......Mae West vests require too much maintenance and regular life vests just are not doable in choppy surf - this rig solves the dilemma


That has always been my plan, rig up a full size life preserver like a Do-net, just haven't done it yet. Honestly I've never fished with anyone that wore a PFD while wading, including several guides. What do y'all wear?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You can ask my old kayak buddy just how deep the drop off is between BI and MI where we used to kayak to and wade in the fall for flounder. 

He was to the right of MI and closer to the 12-15 ft straight drop off than he thought. He was lucky thought there is a really nice spinning rod set up some where in the area and the tide was moving after he took that one extra step. He made it out with out a problem but his expensive spinning rod set up is sill down on the bottom some were but he said he never touched bottom either. 

Seems like most of the main guts in the SLP area are one step straight down for the most part.

I also wade with some boys that will use the rod to get close to a drop off or icw and polk the bottom with the rod till you just poke water to stop on the edge and fish.

I am not that mad at the fish to get quite that close.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I wear an inflatable now*



BretE said:


> That has always been my plan, rig up a full size life preserver like a Do-net, just haven't done it yet. Honestly I've never fished with anyone that wore a PFD while wading, including several guides. What do y'all wear?


Mustang Survival in the surf, self inflatable - not recommended if you can't swim in the first place or are prone to panic -


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Texas Two Step (posted 6/8 on surf message board)
> 
> Its about this time every year we lose an experienced surf fisherman. I love to fish head high surf when the big specks are banging a topwater, likely not any more exciting fishing anywhere.
> 
> ...


 Well Said, Probably saved a life or two


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

Prayers Sent to the Families


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Very sad to hear, I grew up fishing west bay and SLP. Always hate to hear when somebody losses their life fishing that area. It never fails to see people even with kids swimming/fishing off the beach bank near the bridge no matter how many times people get told not to swim in that area they do and some never make it back home.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I got the inside scoop and all I'll say is there were extenuating circumstances that make this a little easier to understand. Wading without a PFD had nothing to do with it....


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

What a tease...


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for info Mr.Brete


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for these guys, regardless of the circumstances. They were about my age so makes me wonder if I'm being stupid too. We wade the south shore of West Matagorda several times a year. I doubt it's anywhere near as dangerous as SLP. Ya'll think this area is safe to wade without a PFD?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Thanks for info Mr.Brete


Ill tell you next time I see you. I'm not putting it out here. I'm not STUPID.....


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Ya'll think this area is safe to wade without a PFD?


When in doubt, put on a PFD. I waded SLP all the time w/o a PFD -- how stupid I was.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TranTheMan said:


> When in doubt, put on a PFD. I waded SLP all the time w/o a PFD -- how stupid I was.


Oops......maybe I am......


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

BretE said:


> Well, I got the inside scoop and all I'll say is there were extenuating circumstances that make this a little easier to understand. Wading without a PFD had nothing to do with it....


If there are any learning experiences a PM would be appreciated. I fish that area quite a lot.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

X2^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone know roughly how deep the cuts are there at SLP?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

coker101 said:


> Anyone know roughly how deep the cuts are there at SLP?


I have read reports of 7' to 20'...and constantly changing with each change of tide... PFD Time...


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> I have read reports of 7' to 20'...and constantly changing with each change of tide... PFD Time...


Wow, I didn't realize they were that deep, I was expecting like 4-6 feet or so.

So I'm curious, does the current hold you under or does it just push you out to either to the bay or past the surf depending on the direction of the flow?

Seems like if it just pushed you out you could make your way back...obviously being held under is a whole different thing.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

According to Wikipedia they get as deep as 40'....that's crazy!

Anyway, it's terrible to hear these things but maybe attention to it will help people get more informed and fish a bit more carefully.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I've dropped anchor there in 20+ feet of water. Seen 12+ feet of water right at the edge of bird island, literally island and grass and straight down where the water meets the grass. You can feel the ledge if you have ever surf fished slp with weights , it is easy to visualize the ledge whe nreeling in your weight you can feel it climb the ledge. Same thing with the brazos river. All sketchy!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

coker101 said:


> Anyone know roughly how deep the cuts are there at SLP?


38ft right by KOA. That was last year. It's not the depth, it's the amount of water flowing by that will drown you and suck you past the bridge and into the surf in no time.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

The main thing that happens is that people panic when the current gets them and they swim until complete exhaustion real quick!If you do happen to fall in just try to stay afloat you'll wash up somewhere.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

were they wading or ??


----------

